# Scottish Watches And Clocks



## adamson342 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello,

I wonder if anyone has any clock or watches by makers from Kirkcudbright or Castle Douglas in south-west Scotland. I have a family interest in makers who resided there and would be grateful to know if anyone has any examples in their collection or for sale.

Very best wishes,

Sam


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I remember when I was Chairperson of the British Caravan Club, Castle Douglas and Kirkcudbright were both a bit forward looking and had websites then, although this was over ten years ago now. Not sure if you might find info there, ISTR there was a history of the area section on the CD website, a local amateur historian?

HTH a bit. If you have the watchmakers name you can often find some info just by googling the name and town, -- like "Smith watchmakers Castle Douglas" :yes:

TSA (The Sequined Avenger)


----------



## adamson342 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks very much Mel. Will see what I can find on some other sites.

Best,

Sam


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Sam,

Try some of these:

Thomas Law, watchmaker Castle Douglas

William Law, High St Kirkcudbright 1820.

William Law, High St Kirkcudbright 1836.

Martin, Castle Douglas.

David Mc George, St Andrew St Castle Douglas 1837.

John Mc George, High St Kirkcudbright 1836.

McSkimming, Castle Douglas.

Thomas Yuil, Queen St Castle Douglas 1836

James Yule, King St Castle Douglas 1836.

Jim


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

OPPS sorry Sam,

I never read your post correctly, I thought you were looking for names of watch makers.


----------

